# Kids say funny things don't they hehehe



## DizzyMoo

Ok ya know when you say something to a child & they come out with something comical in response & they have no clue ... 

I posted this 1st bit in another thread but though hey wth its funny so i'm adding it here : 

Well last wk i was in the bath having just put josh to bed, unaware he is watching me peeping round his bedroom door. I gently spread eagled my legs onto the bath & begins to attempt to tidy my lady garden, Suddenly getting that feeling of ' i'm being watched ' & i heard this 
" mummy why have you got a hairy bum, why are you upside down in the bath are you doing exercises? " ... 
I am still dreading the moment he tells his favourite nursery teacher or the asda checkout lady " mummy has a hairy bum " :dohh: 

Anyhoo ... he had a refresher course at nursery yesterday to get him back into it before he starts properly again monday... So this morning over breakfast i says to him " are you looking forward to going to nursery again " his reply? ...

*he slaps his head :dohh: * " mummy i can't look backwards i'd crash into things, aren't you silly mummy " :dohh:


----------



## jackiea85

:rofl: bless him! :D xx


----------



## Samemka

Awww that made me laugh, so cute! x


----------



## DizzyMoo

He's a little bugger on the sly though lol Not always that cute lol


----------



## ALY

aww so cute xxx

that made me laugh xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

lol bless! x


----------



## Justme

Lol thats cute. My 3 year old neice was in our car the other day when we went past a field of cows.I said what are they Libby? and she replied 'camels'??? lol god knows where that came from.I then said nooo and she then shouted 'cow'ses' lol Bless her x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hahahaha! I love stories like these. So cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Bunnipowder

:haha: awwww funny


----------



## Vickik

Yes my little girl likes to embarress me!! We were in the garden and the window cleaner was there and she said "Mummy, what's that old man doing" he just said thanks for that. Ha ha ha bless her!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol yeh josh has done that, he tends to do it walking past people too in his cute little innocent way " mummy why is that man showing his bum " pointing to a builder or someone bending over lol 

Or this one the other day " why is that old lady got wrinkly skin? Has she been in the bath to long " lol !!!


----------



## Emsy26

Awww how cute xx

My 5yr old DD saw a homeless man sitting in the subway by where we live, she asked why he was there..I said he has no home darlin'....she replied 'if we have no home, do we have to go sit next to him?'

I laughed so bad :rofl:
xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol awww !!

Josh is full of them at the mo... this is the one he said yesterday morning whilst sat in my bed before we got up ..

Me- Here look josh jaxon (aka bump) is kicking mummies belly look !
Josh- *looks at belly & see's it mexican wave*, he gets up wanders off into his bedroom 
Me- where you going?
Josh - *wanders back in & shows me a toy hammer* Jaxon if you dont stop hitting my mummies belly i'm going to bash you big time !!

Dont ya just love em lol :rofl:


----------



## Angelicous

Awwww Josh sounds precious! lol

My son Christopher is in dnager of getting me into trouble I think. 

He had some pet catapillers. He watched them changing excitedly and once they had all caccooned themselves he shouted

"Daddy LOOK LOOK Black 'COONS daddy. BLACK COONS!" 
I could hear him from the street. God knows what the neighbours think....

I only hope he doesn't tell his new teachers at school we keep "coons in a cage" :s


----------



## DizzyMoo

PMSL OMG that just tops everything, god i'm sat here mega laughing so much its hurting!!

I have visions of him & everything !!


----------

